# Two Wire 24V Thermostat to Digital Thermostat on Pellet Stove



## jrodtaclet (Sep 12, 2009)

I have a pellet stove that has a blower and a manual thermostat with two wires on 24v. When I set the thermostat to hotter than room tempeture the blower turns on. My question is, I purchased a digital thermostat to upgrade the old one, the new one is a Honeywell RTH221b , but the new thermostat has cool and hot temperature. I'm planning on connecting the hot 24v. wire from the pellet stove to the R letter in the termostat and the return RH letter to the 24v. blower motor. Will this turn my blower on when I set the heat?. And do I need a jumper to give power to the thermostat? and if I do, what letter to what letter do I need the jumper from and to? Thak you for all your help!
Thanks a million:thumbup: 
PS. If you read this questuion under Thermostat Wireing on other post is becuase I did not know I have to create my own post. thanks.


----------



## wirenut1110 (Apr 26, 2008)

Can you post the model of your t-stat. R & RH are pretty much the same thing so, no, you wouldn't hook it up like that.

Digital t-stats are set up for several heating systems so, it'll need to be set-up with something close to yours.

Does it have a "C" terminal? Depending on the heating selected, it should hook to W or W1. Since you have heat only, it could also just hook to the fan relay terminal (G)


----------



## jrodtaclet (Sep 12, 2009)

I will post some pictures tonight when I get home. Thanks


----------



## wirenut1110 (Apr 26, 2008)

On second thought, I assumed:whistling2: you had a like a HVAC thermostat. I guess with a stove you would have one with a probe. So my info was based on a t-stat you would use for an HVAC system which is most likely a little different than what you have.


----------



## jrodtaclet (Sep 12, 2009)

*This is the thermostat I got*

I'll try to hook it up this weekend unless I don't have the right T-stat and have to go buy a different one.


----------

